# Which Michael Myers mask do you like?



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

http://thepropshopsite.com/PsychopathProducts.html

I am leaning towards the clean one because I'm interested in the classic Myers look.

I like the damaged ones as well too because it would most likely make me look unique on Halloween night. 

If went with those masks however, I'd be more inclined to go with the "Remake Myers" look since those masks we're used in the new films (and thus, wear dark grey coveralls instead of the dark blue) whereas the clean one could be from any of the older Halloween films.

I'm a tall and big guy in general, so I won't look "The original Halloween" screen accurate, but the casual person won't notice if I go for the clean mask.

I'm also thinking of going for a "Halloween IV" look since Myers was more big in that sequel. Speaking of that film, anyone know where I can find a screen accurate "Halloween IV" mask?

Feedback is always helpful. Any thoughts?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love that they call it "Psychopath" !

Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong with either one.


----------



## JoelHaunt (Feb 16, 2013)

I think there all cool, but I've always liked the clean look.


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm a huge Halloween/ Michael Myers fan!! I can tell u without a doubt, that with dim lighting, nothing beats the classic white, in the dark of night creepiness the classic one will give you!! Congrats on choosing a great quality one tho!!


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Maybe try www.horrordome.com


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for the responses! Currently, I am going to go with the remake look. My reasons -

1. I am very OCD about looking screen accurate or at least close enough to it. I am 6'4, and there's nothing I can do about that. If I am lucky, I will weigh 230-something by Halloween. I'm still gonna be a big guy and classic Michael was I'd say 6'0', 200 pounds. I have the ideal physical look for "reboot Michael".

2. I'm concerned about looking too generic-looking on Halloween. If I wear the clean mask with the blue coveralls, I'm worried I won't stand out enough. I've seen other people with that look, and even though I think my mask would certainly be better then a mass-produced mask, I just worry if the overall ensemble will grab folks attention in overwhelming numbers like my "Freddy vs. Jason" mask and costume. Especially from a distance. 

So right now I am thinking of getting dark grey coveralls with the Psychopath H1 mask since I have yet to see anyone with that look, and since the mask and knife are film quality mixed in with my large size, I think it will go very well. I think the next mental project I should take on is how to dirty up the coveralls, but without looking like I rolled around in the dirt.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

If you're going to do RZ Michael, he wore brown Carhartts.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

On the cover of Halloween II (Rob Zombie version) it looks like he has on dark grey coveralls. It's been years since I've seen either film, but I could have swore they were dark grey in both, but I will rescreen them each at some point.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Shadowbat said:


> If you're going to do RZ Michael, he wore brown Carhartts.


Watching a "making of" documentary of the film and it looks like you might be correct, but because the coveralls are typically shown in the dark and are so aged and blooded, it just appears to e dark grey.


On another note - I can understand Rob Zombie's perspective when he directed the reboot. The original film had so many sequels that Rob Zombie had to try to come up with something new to make his film a success. In a way, I am in a similar position - People have dressed up as Michael Myers for so long that I am attempting to do something new with the character.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

If your picking off from that site i'd say the clean one because i'm more of an original Halloween fan. You can buy very accurate looking masks from any of the films on the net, but your going to spend a chunk of money on it.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I found a great Halloween IV mask online that I'm thinking of buying, but I already bought the reboot mask from the Prop Shop, and I generally like them each, so I thought of getting both (I could always try to sell one later if I had to) and since the Myers character wears dark coveralls in both film Halloween IV and the remake, it wouldn't me much of a challenge to switch masks. I even could go out on Halloween Eve and Halloween night so I could wear them separately. The Halloween part IV mask also has some kind of black stuff in the eyeholes so that way your eyes are not visible, but you can still see fine out of it. Myers eyes not being visible has always been an appeal and really adds to the scare factor.

The thing is, the Halloween IV mask is almost one hundred dollars more then the prop shop mask and I am shamefully living with my parents and would like to move out of here eventually. I'm also concerned if the mask will fit me, but the seller says it should fit me perfectly since my head is 24 inches and so is the mask.


I know the part IV mask is not the most popular of masks among some Halloween fans, but for some reason I find the "cheap, Wal-Greens Halloween mask" look about appealing. (An actual cheap Myers mask is far more worst then the Halloween IV mask.) And even though I find the mask charming, I worry if others will, and if I will look just like another random guy dressed as Myers. 

I remember in 2005 I dressed as Jason using his classic part III look and with the exception of my mask (which was a step-above a cheap FVJ mask. I bought it online from a guy who was new to mask-making and he did an above average job.) I looked exactly like Jason from part III, and with the exception of like one group, I was completely ignored downtown even though I looked like a wonderful classic human Jason. (I never did the human Jason look again and opted to dress as Zombie Jason from FVJ from then on because it was so popular. People just prefer super natural stuff.)

Anyhow, I worry if I go for the classic Myers look if the same thing will happen. I have some confidence in the reboot look since that Myers mask is damaged, thus making it different, and since I am going to wear lifts, I like to think I will stand out.

George P. Wilbur, who played Myers in Halloween IV is a big guy like me, although I'm two-inches taller, so I wouldn't event need to wear the lifts to look screen accurate, but I might wear them anyhow just to stand out if I buy the mask,


I think the reason why Halloween IV appeals to me is because the cover of that movie was the first time I ever saw Michael Myers. I'd be in the video store in the horror section and I'd see that cover and it creeped me out. I admit, if I bought the mask, it would be more for my own gratification because Halloween IV is my personal favorite Halloween film. It gives me warm and fuzzy childhood feelings, and I love the beginning.

But it's a pretty pricy mask and that's a lot of cash for nostalgia, and I worry if I am going to be the only one who enjoys it. My big thing on Halloween I'd the attention I get. I know my costume and mask is good if the people react well to it. Heck, I'm already slightly concerned if the reboot mask will be popular with the masses.

I'm not embarrassed to type that between the prop shop site mask, the prop knife, the lifts, and the coveralls, I've spent over four-hundred dollars, which is actually cheap when compared to my past buyings. If I bought this other mask, I would have spent almost one thousand dollars. (Close to seven-hundred to be exact.)

If only I was ten-years younger when it's not too embarrassing to be living with your parents, but I am going to be freaking 31 the day after Halloween. I realize there's nothing wrong with being an adult who loves Halloween and spends a lot of cash on it because we all have passions, but most of the other adults out there who love Halloween can afford the stuff they buy, and have their own places and cars on top of it, whereas I currently have neither of those things because I can't afford it.

(My gosh, if I was ten years younger and I read a post like this from a man my age I'd be cracking up.)


Anyhow, I already have a great Jason and Myers costume, so I am hoping I won't have to spend penny on Halloween for another ten years. Throughout my twenties, I was Jason, and I am planning as of right now to be Myers or Jason throughout my thirties, and I spent a lot of money on masks and costumesbefore, and was still able to save up and move out, so I could do it again. It's just gonna hold me back some if I keep spending cash.

(Wow, this post turned more into a blog entry then a post on a forum.)

I know I have to make the choice, but can anyone offer some feedback?


----------

